

The SSD Endurance Experiment: Casualties on the way to a petabyte - zdw
http://techreport.com/review/26523/the-ssd-endurance-experiment-casualties-on-the-way-to-a-petabyte

======
rasz_pl
Even Intel, behemoth of reliable server hardware, wasnt able to fix Sandforce
problems.

According to Intel representative Graceful Failover of SSD drive means you
_kill_ the drive in software during a reboot :DDD and not switch it to read
only mode (like you promise in the documentation).

